# S3 2003 daulphin gray



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

I got rid of my 2002 silver S3, and bought this beauty......
some pics...
















got wide?????








got brakes?








got wheels?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (riggz_racing)*








for Durango b/c my parents are from there.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a good looking car.
what does the car have on it/mods?


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (riggz_racing)*

That Dolphin Gray is good looking color! And those antrasite bbs´s are perfect for that color S. Mine S is silver with silver BBS CH´s...
What % are those tints?


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (Rogerthat)*

thanks!..
the mods are..
mtm chip/ecu management,
mtm exhaust
front camber adjustment kit
stoptech big brake kit
BBS RGR 18x8.5 wheels
Goodyear F1's 245/35/18
rear slotted brembo discs
neuspeed short shifter
ferodo brake pads
H&R spacers
and other things I don´t remember.







thanks for the comments


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (riggz_racing)*

I have also MTM chip and Supersprint exhaust. Brakes are Porsche GT3 calipers with 335x32 rotors. Here´s one pic of those...
Pic

What do you like that Neuspeed shortshifter? I have also thinked either that or diesel-geek short shifter.


----------



## JerseyDubbin (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (TeemuM)*

can someone in the US get their hands on an S3?


----------



## Pimp4hire (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (JerseyDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JerseyDubbin* »_can someone in the US get their hands on an S3?

Yeah buy one in Mexico and bring it over to the US. I've thought about doing it my self. I called CA's DMV and the car must have at least 30,000 miles (so no brand new S3 w/0,000 miles on it) you pay a few hundreds of dls and you're all set!
Now can someone explain one thing to me: I know the new RS4 is much faster than the new S4, but I thought the top of the line was the S4, so is there a RS3?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (Pimp4hire)*

as of now there is no RS3 but there are rummers. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2604466


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (Rogerthat)*

Stunning car! Love tha colour! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurojolf (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (rs_t)*

noice mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (eurojolf)*

a recent pic


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: S3 2003 daulphin gray (rs_t)*

nice car
looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
enjoy it
Jon


----------

